# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Lapin mâle castré recherche famille (don libre)

## Balool

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Bucky
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0651726031
*E-mail :* lea.rollot@outlook.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Bucky est issu d'un abandon en pleine nature. Nous l'avons recueilli chez nous, soigné et remis sur pieds. Aujourd'hui c'est un lapin curieux, demandeur de câlins et gourmands que nous avons. 
Je ne demande pas de frais particuliers. Sauf si covoiturage, à votre charge. 
Bucky partira avec son tapis et son panier pour garder ses odeurs. 
Il mange du foin, de l'eau, des légumes. Il vit en enclos. Il est ok chiens, chats, lapines mais pas lapins mâles.
N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour toutes autres questions, vidéos ou photos

----------


## varzynou

bonjour est il toujours disponible?
j ai une lapine de 8 mois, tete de lion. la stérilisation sera prévu.
J ai également des chats et des petits chiens.
Votre enclos fait quelle taille?
Merci
cordialement.
Sandrine Lambing

----------

